# SC fishing get together!



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Ok, I wanna try and get as many of us that wanna fish together and fish on the beach. We can pick a good spot and hang on the beach for a bit sling some lead and raz eachother some.

Let em know what you think of this.

outfishn28,Wayne, Dan,Pete,bmcox86,macadoo

And all others that are around that wanna fish, just need to figure out when is good. 

Wayne can teach us how to cast, for free


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds good to me:beer: :beer:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Any Fri., Sat., or Sun. is cool with me:beer:


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll play. 

Done with king fishing for a couple of months, except maybe a day in the near future. Hey village recorder the places I told you are hot now so if you get the weather and the urge, you should do good...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

any evening will be good with me i just gotta know a week in advance so i can take off


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

dang bmcox you been a busy boy 1,000 posts!  

Ok lets figure out a date and a place to catch some feesh. Maybe garden city?

Whatever works for everybody to be able to make it.


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*myrtle mayhem*

Winds and seas have been to choppy and unpredictable to make that run worth while KF.... without a weather buoy in our area its a [email protected]#king guessing game, and an (expensive one at that).... I'm actually looking at moving south for better fishing grounds and calmer seas,,, real estate in FL is bottoming out and there's a lot of good deals there ..its like a 50% off sale....

I've been out 10 miles in 16 ft Carolina skiff in the gulf when I lived in crystal river FL and never gave it a thought!!!! here, its 2-3 ft at 4 seconds with 15 mph head winds 75% of the time,, not to mention the Kamikaze jet skiers and the "renta boat douchebaggery" that goes on in MI.....frustrating ....is an understatement to say the least, I'm glad the AK47 isnt on the boat. With that being said... sorry about the rant guys.. but Im up for some surf fishing next week, LOL,


----------



## AJinVA (Jan 5, 2007)

*Surfside*

Hi guys,

You guys ever catch much from the surf along our flat, structure-less beach just south of Surfside Pier? 

I usually take the golf cart down to the 8th Ave. So. access since our house is right there... Hard to run much further with a 7yo girl and a 5yo boy in tow... (at least I don't have to take the 4 week old in the cart yet! )

We'll be down from about the 24th through the 3rd, and other than running down toward Garden City, I'm guessing we may be better off just soaking some bait while building sandcastles!

Either way, hope to see some of you guys out there sometime.

aj


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Pete Let me know when you want me to list your house  , sucks you wanna leave though....

The wind is brutal on most days around here, I feel you on that one my little skiff can't take it....

AJ, you see Kingfish' post with all those Pomps? Thats what comes out of these flat waters if your lucky enought to find em, unlike me.

So should we do a friday for our fishing fling?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Big Worm said:


> Pete Let me know when you want me to list your house  , sucks you wanna leave though....
> 
> The wind is brutal on most days around here, I feel you on that one my little skiff can't take it....
> 
> ...



flat water, that there water aint flat, if kingfish can pull them pomps like that, that water aint flat, you just need to figure out where to go. I catch fish all the time, unless I am fishing next to wayne, with the same line, same rod, same bait, same cast, same piece of beach. he sends a certain kind of auroa to the fish that make them just bite his line and no one elses. hey wayne when you read this (cause I know you are) send a couple of fish my way, you know, so me and my girl can at least have a meal. :fishing:  :fishing: :beer: :beer: :fishing: :beer: :beer:  

Biscuit Eater


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

outfishin28 said:


> flat water, that there water aint flat...



Realative terms, is how I meant that. Compared to AI, and the OBX's our beaches are flat. Yeah we have some sloughs, but over all.....


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Our beaches are flat?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Sativa you are on it, that is one fine bugger machine you dug up. Hey Brandon thanks for the vote of confidence, next time we'll trade places. When and where I'm ready, the water looked great today, and at the risk of ruining my reputation, today, I worked.....:beer: :fishing: :beer: :fishing:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what about next sunday evening, i think june 21st


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bmcox86 said:


> what about next sunday evening, i think june 21st


I'm in on that...


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok the sunday june the 23rd whos up for that
about 6 in garden city


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I dont think that this SUnday is going to work for me, I have a client coming in town. :redface: 
Any other days? that might work?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Yall wait til the week of the fourth. Between June 30 and the followin Saturday and im in. Would love to fish with some of yall.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

hokieboy said:


> Yall wait til the week of the fourth. Between June 30 and the followin Saturday and im in. Would love to fish with some of yall.



I wouldn't mind fishing with you but, "would love to fish with *some* of yall" implies that there are some of us that you wouldn't love to fish with. Let me know where I fall on your "fish with" list


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry about the misuse of vocab. Would love to fish with anyone who would be able to fish that week. I am not picky about who i fish with as long as i am fishin...


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Gc Surfhole*

6/20 ---7:30 AM-3:00 PM 
Managed 3 pomps ...one was a "wayne" size ,and a 5lb drum 2 whiting,,, and a dozen GI Joe scuba sharks (for those who remember that)

Sand fleas are real thick..... decent day all in all,,,,what size hooks do you guys use for pompanos? Ive been using #2 circle hooks, is there a better hook to use?


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

So the sand fleas are thick? Awesome. I love using them for pomps and black drum. When fishin for pomps i like a 1/0 circle or octopus hook. The bigger hook allows for the sand flea to sit on well and still be able to hook fish without the bait gettin in the way.


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*im in*

i live in myrtle beach let me know what day for this (FREE 4 ALL) ,,,,, i'm interested


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

hokieboy said:


> Sorry about the misuse of vocab. Would love to fish with anyone who would be able to fish that week. I am not picky about who i fish with as long as i am fishin...


Just bustin' chops there... Would be happy to fish any day after 2:30 or all day thursdays. Speaking of Thursday, does anyone want to go to pawleys tomorrow???:beer: :fishing:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

No prob. I can take a joke no worries. How are the fish biting down in Cherry Grove though. Tryin to get a king if not deff want some black drum and pomps...


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Will be heading down for the week of july 4. going to the pier. any good news on the pier?:fishing:


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*get together*

So when is this shindig going to happen??????
any body set a date yet???????????? If a cripple can make it,,, what about the rest of ya'll big bad fish killers???? Whose in? WHEN? WHERE? most importently, WHOSE BRINGING THE BEER?????????? What about a bbq ON the beach?????????????
WELL???????????
gimpranger


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*get together*

Ya, an whose bringing the marshmellows, btw???? :beer: opcorn:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

These are the very questions that need answering ranger. Time, where, and the mallows  ( a joke I have not heard yet I am sure) And yes please do bring one of the bbq butts you been talking up.....


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*Bbq!!!*

I am wanting to do it AT the spot we choose to fish, am waiting to see if such is allowed, so I NEED INPUT!!!!!! (have grill, will travel) Hate to be rousted by the law, wouldn't mind feeding them, just don't feel like being thrown on the ground,beat up, and hauled off to the hoosegow for trying to do something good for some good folks.
And the low country sauce (my version) is already brewed and steeping as I write. SO I WAIT for somebody to tell me what we CAN do, as I stated before, if a gimp can make it, what about all you big bad fish killin types????????
Comeon, lets get a plan, 
gimpy


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*holey cow!!!!!*

WHERE IS EVERYBODY?????????
I guess ya threaten 'em with food that actually can be eaten, an folks just fall over,
COMEON you guys (and gals) lets see what ya got, don't be skeeeereeed, ya'll know the sayin, ifin ya ain't the big dog, git off the porch.
Just fer fun, i'm bringing the Alvey, an goin ta teach somebody how ta use it.
 What's an Alvey you ask???? Well, pick a day, and we'll sho ya Alvey......  
WELL???????????

I'm here just a waitin.............
gimpy


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

sunday july 22 at 6pm in garden city


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

old ranger said:


> I am wanting to do it AT the spot we choose to fish, am waiting to see if such is allowed, so I NEED INPUT!!!!!! (have grill, will travel) Hate to be rousted by the law, wouldn't mind feeding them, just don't feel like being thrown on the ground,beat up, and hauled off to the hoosegow for trying to do something good for some good folks.
> And the low country sauce (my version) is already brewed and steeping as I write. SO I WAIT for somebody to tell me what we CAN do, as I stated before, if a gimp can make it, what about all you big bad fish killin types????????
> Comeon, lets get a plan,
> gimpy


I'm almost possitive that you can cook out as long as we're in Georgetown Co. instead of Horry Co. (Myrtle Beach). I work six days a week and watch my 17 month old in the evenings so my time is at a premium but I can fish any THURSDAY. We wacked the pompano yesterday too.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

surfsidesativa said:


> We wacked the pompano yesterday too.


where are the pics?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

outfishin28 said:


> where are the pics?



pretty sure John got some pictures. got 5 on the low-rising tide.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

*sunday night*

Sunday night not good for us (wife has to work mon-fri) How about a sat morning type thing?
gimpy


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

ya'll comeon, don't let this shindig die out, lets make a day and time, Heck, i'z offeren ta feed ya'll on MY DIME!!!!!! Fun, Sun,Fishin, AND KICK BUTT BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!, ya'll comeon now!!!!!!! Lets get a bunch of us together, kingfish MIGHT even teach us the sand flea tricks, (funny how BBQ will loosen up secrets!!!!!)
BTW, somebody else gonna have ta bring the beer....... IF this goes down, i'z gonna have to mooch beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't tell me ya'll gonna let a cripple down.....
(YUP, the famous "cripple" card, there it is, I done played it!!!!!!)
old ranger


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

ol ranger, see ya on the beach, I got ya covered. You bring the BBQ and I got the suds.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

old ranger said:


> ya'll comeon, don't let this shindig die out, lets make a day and time, Heck, i'z offeren ta feed ya'll on MY DIME!!!!!! Fun, Sun,Fishin, AND KICK BUTT BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!, ya'll comeon now!!!!!!! Lets get a bunch of us together, kingfish MIGHT even teach us the sand flea tricks, (funny how BBQ will loosen up secrets!!!!!)
> BTW, somebody else gonna have ta bring the beer....... IF this goes down, i'z gonna have to mooch beer!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Don't tell me ya'll gonna let a cripple down.....
> (YUP, the famous "cripple" card, there it is, I done played it!!!!!!)
> old ranger


Yes sir, beer shouldn't be a problem. Just name the day and we'll try and be there. If it isn't thursday then it will be late in the afternoon but I'll be there.

BTW, today is thursday and I'll be at the fishin' hole if anyone else wants to try and make it down there.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

Lets do a saturday, morn to dark thirty, hell, any of ya'll ever put a whole chickin on the "big hook" with 15-20' of 150# steel, float the balloons out and shoot the baloons with a pellet rifle, ya'll might be surprised what's floatin out there, we used to do it at tybee isl in the late 70's and actually pull jaw's lil brother up on the shore, hack his head off with a govt issue machetti, give the meat away (wasn't too hard back then, just pull up in the right part of town) boil the jaws , soak 'em in bleach for 2 or 3 days, and ya got a heck of a wall hangin'.
Lets get a "crew" together, if I have too, I'll smoke them butts here, an bring em done, Lets eat , fish, and rob kingfish of them "secrets"
COMEON, SIGN ON fer the ride, outfishin, call yer girl an we'll bring her with us, Lets have a shindig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LETS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
( all puppies stay on the porch, big dogs in the sand now!!!!!!!!!!!!)
old ranger


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

old ranger said:


> Lets do a saturday, morn to dark thirty, hell, any of ya'll ever put a whole chickin on the "big hook" with 15-20' of 150# steel, float the balloons out and shoot the baloons with a pellet rifle, ya'll might be surprised what's floatin out there, we used to do it at tybee isl in the late 70's and actually pull jaw's lil brother up on the shore, hack his head off with a govt issue machetti, give the meat away (wasn't too hard back then, just pull up in the right part of town) boil the jaws , soak 'em in bleach for 2 or 3 days, and ya got a heck of a wall hangin'.
> Lets get a "crew" together, if I have too, I'll smoke them butts here, an bring em done, Lets eat , fish, and rob kingfish of them "secrets"
> COMEON, SIGN ON fer the ride, outfishin, call yer girl an we'll bring her with us, Lets have a shindig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LETS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Are you talking about tomorrow? If you are then I'll be there around 3-4:30 pm. I went yesterday and there was so much seaweed in the water that it wasn't even worth fishing (i think i cast twice). Lets hope that clears up. Other than that, the water was as clear as I've ever seen it. I'll bring some beers just keep me away from Wayne's bottle of Crown


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Dan, I was going to ask you how you did. I had the boat out on the fourth (hook in foot) and there was a ton of grass in close to little river jetty, but no reall fish, tons of sharks, for me atleast.


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

Looking at next sat, if the ol' lady gives it a green, I won't know till wed night!!!!!!!
WHO'S IN???????????? ( IF i don't know how many comming, I won't know how much BBQ to bring........an IF YA LIKE BBQ.............I gotta know, hate to see anybody go hungry. Hey Kingfish ya gonna bring the guy in the nail apron?????
LET ME KNOW , have grill, will travel.
old ranger


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I think I can get down with that...So that would be the 14th right? I likes me da BBQ Ranger!


----------



## old ranger (May 3, 2007)

ok, I guess that I am just not up to snuff, the wife tried to tell me I can't handel the ride down, I argued with her and she poked me with a finger ( which put me to my knees, BTW  ) and said "see, I told you that ya can't hang" so I CAN'T come down till the wife says.  I been working on her a couple of weeks, an she WON'T budge, dangit, Sorry guys, if any of you fellas want to fish 'round me, I'll put ya up at my place and IF we can get Kingfish in on it (ta skipper the boat) the boat is rated for 16 folks, most comfortable with 9, we'll go sweetwater fishin.....
( I DON'T want poked by that "EVIL WOMAN" again, least not till I can fight back.......)
HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
oldranger


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

any weekend after august 15 at the noprth end of pawley's island is great. plenty of flounder drum(both types) and a ton of bluefish and jumping mullet.


----------

